# Ubuntu 11.04 Not Booting



## EuropaCar (May 17, 2011)

Hi all,
I have not had any luck at the ubuntu forums, so I'm giving thinkdigit a try.
I used ubuntu 10.10 for a while and recently underwent an update to 11.04. The update stalled midway through and I could not recover. So I manually powered off and 11.04 would not load. 
So I tried reinstalling 10.10 through a USB and it worked fine, and redid the update. This time the update worked all the way through but 11.04 would not boot. It would get to the purple loading screen and freeze.
So I tried making an 11.04 USB and install directly. The 11.04 USB doesn't even boot on my computer. I can select it and it begins loading, but it again freezes before I can do anything (whether I try to boot into live desktop or try installing). It should be noted that the USB works perfectly on my old Dell desktop.
Does anyone have any idea how I can successfully install 11.04. It looks to be a problem with my hardware, because everything works fine on my old desktop. The desktop is from ca. 2003 though, whereas my laptop is from 2008 (I'd sooner expect the opposite issue).

Thanks for any advice you can offer, and let me know if I need to be more specific


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 17, 2011)

First of all welcome to TDF 

Well, I'm not aware of any solution for USB Booting problem you are facing, as I also faced the same issue.

Form Ubuntu Forums I came to know many peoples are facing problems after upgrading, specially who are using NVIDIA cards.

Few kernel parameters to try...
acpi=off
nomodset

And lastly, turn off that vt=7 like something statement and try to boot.

Well, all these failed for me and I lastly gave up and burned a CD and installed from it, now it's running perfectly fine for me.

In the mean time, you can check this thread for the USB Boot issue, few members are discussing the same thing here : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/open-source/140181-ubuntu-11-04-not-booting-live-usb-hp-laptop.html


----------



## EuropaCar (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, and the fast response!

Unfortunately, I do not have a nvidia card. What is funny though is that the desktop that does work with 11.04 does have a nvidia card..]

And I've tried the CD and it produced the same results, my computer just does not load the live CD or USB.

Finally, I have seen that other topic indeed, but the issue seemed slightly different from mine, as my computer's USB loading is not the problem (a 10.10 USB works fine).

Any other ideas? I can't even boot into 11.04 recovery. It loads up until the Recovery menu and then it freezes. I cannot move the cursor to select any options.

So neither my current installed version (either normal or recovery mode) nor the live USB version will boot.


----------

